# Lunar Ecplise



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone looking up right now?


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice shot, Rob. I just looked up, but we've got only sunshine here in Korea. Where are you?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 21, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> Nice shot, Rob. I just looked up, but we've got only sunshine here in Korea. Where are you?



Of course same here Matthew, we are about 3 hrs ahead of you, looks like Rob's on the dark side!!


----------



## Richard Earney (Feb 21, 2008)

It was cloudy in the UK :(

Saw the last one though!


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 21, 2008)

Cloudy and cold hear, but I do have such a shot from a few years ago!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm in the Northeastern USA. It was a clear but cold night (22F/-5C). It was beautiful though. Here's the info on it.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice shot Rob.  I also got a good look at it from near DC.  Took a few pics, but haven't had a chance to see if any of them came out yet.  Too cold and too late by the time I finished just looking.  Also saw Venus just before sunrise this morning.  Good time for skygazing!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 21, 2008)

Rob Sylvan said:


> Anyone looking up right now?


I see that you also grabbed Saturn in your frame _(lower left)_ nice.


----------

